# Wilmslow riding school recommendations



## Abbey_1995 (10 October 2017)

Hi! I've recently moved to Wilmslow (Cheshire East) after graduating from university and would love to get involved in anything horsey in any way I can! 

I was the team captain for one of our university teams and would like to continue my training (both dressage and show jumping) at a riding school near me, so if anyone has nay recommendations I would be grateful, as I have googled but Mobberly for example has come up in my searches and I know for a fact that has closed down so I think google is out of date!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (10 October 2017)

Is Northwich way too far? You could try Cheshire Riding School?

Or a share in a horse nearby?


----------



## buddylove (10 October 2017)

Macclesfield and district riding club is a very busy active club. I think they would be a good place to start. I'm sure they could point you in the right direction &#128052;


----------



## Ruftysdad (10 October 2017)

I think that the nearest riding school is Holly Tree Farm Plumley  We have nothing local now since the Mobberley Riding School closed down


----------

